

Is A PR Task Guide Like This Possible? - pkenjora
http://www.awarelabs.com/blog/what-is-awarelabs/

======
pkenjora
I'm tired of wasting time spinning my wheels on PR. Theres this dead zone
between startups ( bootstrap ) and PR agencies.

The 80/20 rule has to apply to this, because it applies to everything else. So
I figure I can capture the 80% of PR tasks anyone can do because they're not
complex but are important.

My hope is that by the time people complete the PR task guide on AwareLabs
they will be in a position to pay an agency to complete the last 20% that may
require special connections or access.

So far its a theory I'm in the process of evaluating. Anyone with experience
in this arena is welcome to provide expertise, I'd be thankful if you saved me
some time going down the wrong path?

